# Going into busness maybe?



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I just got laid off from my current "job" I worked at a local computer repair shop fixing and building computers until the shop went out of business. I really want to start repairing small engines for customers instead of just for friends and neighbors. This would be in my garage which is improving everyday. I've got 2 problems, #1 im only 15 and I shouldn't be working in the first place, #2 what to charge? Do you guys think I would get in trouble working out of the garage at age 15, I just plan on advertising on local community bulitiens, saying part time small engine repair services I don't think anyone would see it and complain. 

I have a small shop, its good maybe to work on about one lawn tractor and push mower at a time. I don't expect to get many calls or jobs. if I do get calls what do you guys think I should charge per hour and what do add to the parts I have to order?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

That's how I startered,In my back yard.Rearly did I gharge a whole lot (but that was way back in the 70's).But now $55.00-$60.00 isn't bad for a turnup.
Tell ya what I did.For every $20.00 I would put back $12.00 to buy more parts with.And no checks or credit.Oh yeah...if your going keep any kind of records,DON'T show anything as "Labor". might show as a spark plug costing $15.00,but don't show any labor.If ya do they can get you for running a business with out a License.Fine you,or both.


GOOD LUCK


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

***********


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replys Repair_Guy and Newz, I am currently in a technical High school taking up automotive. We end up starting on small engine before we can move on to that nice Chevy 305 small block sitting in the corner. I think im going to try doing some repairs in the summer when schools out, as far as running a business without a liscence, what business, I do this as a hobby! I talked to my friend as a dealership and he said alot of people work out of there garage around here and no one bothers them. So I guess Ill take my chances.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

***********


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Justin3 you sound alot like me when i was 15. I went to School, Worked at a local Small Engine repair/ Toro Lawnboy and Husqvarna Chainsaw dealer 30 hours a week while fixing small engines and computers on the side. Had alot of fun doing it and stayed very busy but it kept me out of trouble. Now im 24 working part time with my dad in his automotive repair shop, working on mowers and computers part time, I just put in a application to a Husqvarna Dealer in the area and hoping to get that soon aswell. ( I like to stay busy ) My best advice Start small work your way up slowly cause it can get very overwhelming fast and you will start hating it ( I took about a 3 or 4 year break from small engines ) Good luck.


----------

